# Oscar sentencing



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

this is going to make for an interesting debate..


Oscar Pistorius sentenced 5 years for culpable homicide.


Have at it...


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> this is going to make for an interesting debate..
> 
> 
> Oscar Pistorius sentenced 5 years for culpable homicide.
> ...



i dont get it!


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> this is going to make for an interesting debate..
> 
> 
> Oscar Pistorius sentenced 5 years for culpable homicide.
> ...


Apparently 10month in prison and the rest house arrest. Seriously WT........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (21/10/14)

The way it works in a sentence after conviction is regulated by statute and commom law. Culpable homicide has a maximum of 15 years imprisonment. And 3 years for contravention of the fire arms and ammunition control act. 
Sentenced posed on oscar was 5 years imprisonment for culpable homicide and 3 years wholly suspended to run concurrently with sentence 1. That means its 5 years in total for oscar, but after serving 1 sixth of the sentence being served, he can apply for parole in wich the rest of the sentence will be served as correctional supervision.

Basically he'l serve 8-10 months in prison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> this is going to make for an interesting debate..
> Oscar Pistorius sentenced 5 years for culpable homicide.
> Have at it...


Thanks for that, seeing that news24.com doesn't seem to be able to handle the traffic at the moment.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (21/10/14)

Any time, hel be held in court cells till 3pm and then transferred to kgosi mampuru corectional facilities. Aswell he may never posess a fire arm or license again.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/10/14)

And I'm looking towards paintball weapons and skull breakers as non lethal options for in home self defense in fear of what might happen to me if I did kill a burglar... 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/10/14)

They goin to put an ankle brace on him when his under house arrest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/14)

I have no comment!!!!

Just shows that with a little bitof money you can get away with murder - but hey who am i to judge...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/10/14)

i am not surprised at all. 

....but here the jailbirds get single cells with TV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (21/10/14)

Lol. Every forum has this thread now. Even if he sits full 5 years that wouldn't be justice enough. Would his parents be satisfied if he was murdered and the accused only sat 10 months?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

I think it's the wrong kind of publicity on us. We already being laughed at from everyone around the world due to our awesome president. Now this too. I think it's a joke that before the trial started everyone said that the judge is the strictest ever and he gna get the harshest sentence as she likes to make an example of everyone. Lol look at us now hahahaha

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## K_klops (21/10/14)

I am soo dissapointed in the way the law was applied, the extent of discretion the judge used and the mokery that was made of court rules and procedures. Im not saying oscar is innocent or that he is guilty. The public will never know what actually happened as there were no eye witnesses. But regardless of the crime he committed in wich there is no argument, it was televised for the last 20 months. The Constitution was preached and referenced every day...so then what happened to equality, dignity, privacy and a fair trial. In "fairness" why is the shrei dewani trial not televised then? I personally beleive at the end of the day a crime was committed and a life lost, therefore the punishment should fit the crime, but not for the whole world to pick at for 20months against one person....other criminals arent subjected to the same humiliation. Just my opinion in this whole thing. I dont expect anyone to agree, love to hear other views


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

K_klops said:


> I am soo dissapointed in the way the law was applied, the extent of discretion the judge used and the mokery that was made of court rules and procedures. Im not saying oscar is innocent or that he is guilty. The public will never know what actually happened as there were no eye witnesses. But regardless of the crime he committed in wich there is no argument, it was televised for the last 20 months. The Constitution was preached and referenced every day...so then what happened to equality, dignity, privacy and a fair trial. In "fairness" why is the shrei dewani trial not televised then? I personally beleive at the end of the day a crime was committed and a life lost, therefore the punishment should fit the crime, but not for the whole world to pick at for 20months against one person....other criminals arent subjected to the same humiliation. Just my opinion in this whole thing. I dont expect anyone to agree, love to hear other views


I totally agree. Hopefully the courts have learnt their lesson in opening up the courtroom in this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

K_klops said:


> I am soo dissapointed in the way the law was applied, the extent of discretion the judge used and the mokery that was made of court rules and procedures. Im not saying oscar is innocent or that he is guilty. The public will never know what actually happened as there were no eye witnesses. But regardless of the crime he committed in wich there is no argument, it was televised for the last 20 months. The Constitution was preached and referenced every day...so then what happened to equality, dignity, privacy and a fair trial. In "fairness" why is the shrei dewani trial not televised then? I personally beleive at the end of the day a crime was committed and a life lost, therefore the punishment should fit the crime, but not for the whole world to pick at for 20months against one person....other criminals arent subjected to the same humiliation. Just my opinion in this whole thing. I dont expect anyone to agree, love to hear other views



I agree. This should not have been a public matter. Should not have been televised. Of all the charges against him and the serious nature of them all this is the outcome. Does the punishment fit the crime? If this was dealt with behind closed doors I'm pretty sure that public opinion would not have been a factor which in my opinion was a factor. But i feel the most for her parents. This just have been a long 20 months for them. Being constantly reminded of their loss. So sad

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## K_klops (21/10/14)

The problem I forsee comming out of this trial is the precedent the national prosecuting authority has set. The next few months will be very interesting in criminal trials regarding murders, assualt gbh and culpable homicide. This case has gone against previous cases with very similar facts in terms of sentencing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> I agree. This should not have been a public matter. Should not have been televised. Of all the charges against him and the serious nature of them all this is the outcome. Does the punishment fit the crime? If this was dealt with behind closed doors I'm pretty sure that public opinion would not have been a factor which in my opinion was a factor. But i feel the most for her parents. This just have been a long 20 months for them. Being constantly reminded of their loss. So sad
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I completely agree. More weight in making a decision was based on the interest of society and not enough appreciation was given to the circumstances of the victim or circumstances of the accused. The court indirectly allowed the media to judge the outcome.
Conversations Definitely took place behind closed doors to reach 
This outcome


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

K_klops said:


> I completely agree. More weight in making a decision was based on the interest of society and not enough appreciation was given to the circumstances of the victim or circumstances of the accused. The court indirectly allowed the media to judge the outcome.
> Conversations Definitely took place behind closed doors to reach
> This outcome





K_klops said:


> The problem I forsee comming out of this trial is the precedent the national prosecuting authority has set. The next few months will be very interesting in criminal trials regarding murders, assualt gbh and culpable homicide. This case has gone against previous cases with very similar facts in terms of sentencing.



I wouldn't agree more with both your previous statements 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (21/10/14)

The real dilema is should an appeal happen. The NPA can appeal aswel but the appeal can only be based on the conviction or sentence or both. Both parties have 14 days to appeal. Unfortunately its a great risk because the outcome is uncertain.A heavier sentence may be imposed or a lighter one. It is a risk in wich the burden of proof lies with the appealing party.


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> I wouldn't agree more with both your previous statements
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Couldn't Lol typo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## K_klops (21/10/14)

The most shocking statement I geard through this whole trial, was when the expert evidence was given by the female witness in sentencing ( cant remember her name ). She said that in prison oscar would be vulnerable and unable to protect himself. In wich nel replied and said that condoms were available in prison and he asked her if she was opposed to homosexual relations.... how was that ever allowed to stand in court.


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

K_klops said:


> The most shocking statement I geard through this whole trial, was when the expert evidence was given by the female witness in sentencing ( cant remember her name ). She said that in prison oscar would be vulnerable and unable to protect himself. In wich nel replied and said that condoms were available in prison and he asked her if she was opposed to homosexual relations.... how was that ever allowed to stand in court.



Clear indication of the lack of intelligence and common sense in the country. 
Prison however is not meant to be a relaxing stay away from home. You are bunking with criminals. You have done wrong and need all decisions made for you. You have failed society and cannot be allowed to be mile among us. Prison is meant to be a punishment. If you struggle there that's your problem. Shouldn't have done whatever you did to get you there. Now this part may sound harsh but in the name of equality... If u are a paraplegic and u commit a crime. Why should you get a lesser punishment than an able bodied person who has committed the same crime. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (21/10/14)

Exactaly, the idea of being in prison should serve as a very strong deterrent.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (24/10/14)

The irony in this is when he woke up this morning, there really was a burglar using his toilet.

Vape the Planet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

Oscar cancelled his Vodacom contract .... he moved to Cell C

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

johan said:


> Oscar cancelled his Vodacom contract .... he moved to Cell C


Lol good one 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

